# New software upgrade



## Chazb (Jan 29, 2007)

Yikes,new software update on 5 22 makes my hr34 as slow as my old hr 20 700.I am totally confused as to why a update should make your system slower I press remote and nothing happens is it just me or others having a problem also?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'd post here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=205233


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Did you force a download on Tuesday night?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

People got 54B on Tuesday.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> People got 54B on Tuesday.


I understand that 54b rolled out on Tuesday however some may have seen that notice and then forced a download that night if they hadn't recieved it yet.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Your unit had all its data flushed, and it takes some resources to reaquire the guide data. Give it 24 hours before you look at its speed.


----------

